# SAR replacement straps arrived- Design change from original



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

After detailing why I cut the SAR's rubber straps in this thread,
https://www.watchuseek.com/f503/any...buy-replacement-rubber-sar-straps-915063.html

I just received the replacements from RightTime in Colorado. Interestingly, I noticed some changes in the strap's design. This 20mm strap is also used in the Global and Nautic Timer models. The material seems a little softer and more flexible than the band my SAR came with, which I believe is a 2008 model. The old straps are around 25mm wide after leaving the case, and then taper back to 20mm at the deployant clasp. The new straps narrow down to 20mm much quicker, with several more cutting grooves and holes for the spring bar for smaller sized wrists (Like me). For those not familiar, the SAR does not use spring bars in the case; Only in the clasp. Its a much thicker bar that is screwed in on one side. You need two small screwdrivers simultaneously, and having someone help you hold down the case will speed things up.










Below, you can see the new material is more matte, and the lettering is much smaller. Note where I had to use a razor blade to shape my old strap down to 20mm to fit into the clasp.










Side profile, old vs new:










A big change in the area where the strap meets the case. The material is much thicker, and I struggled for about 10 minutes just to get one strap installed. You have to press the rubber and hold it into the case very firmly when trying to line up the holes to push the screw-bar through. I found it was easiest to put the little screw into the hole and then start turning with a screwdiver while pressing in the rubber. Finally, the holes lined up and I was able to tighten everything up. 









I believe the two new grooves near the case were designed to allow the strap to bend without causing more stress on the rubber area near the bar. Why do I think that? Look closely in the above photo, next to the letters "LE" in the word Boulevard. I didn't notice this until I saw the photo on my computer monitor.










Yes, a crack along the entire width! In fact, the other old strap had an identical crack in the same area. I couldn't believe that both straps had these cracks and I never new it, and for how long were they there? Wow.

Thanks to member _RationalTime_ who found and pointed me toward Muhle Glashutte dealer _Right Time_ for the replacement straps, which I was able to purchase without having to buy a new deployant clasp. I have never done business with RT before, and the online transaction was smooth and hassle-free. My SAR is now back to life


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

It appears the new designed strap can be sized smaller than the old style. Does it fit your wrist now without extra modifications?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The new strap looks better thought out in every way. I really like the fact that it has a matte finish now.


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

obsidian said:


> It appears the new designed strap can be sized smaller than the old style. Does it fit your wrist now without extra modifications?


Yes, it fits perfect now. I even reinstalled the scuba extention, and still have one or two more cutting positions available if I needed it.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

i tried on the sar with the new rubber strap, pretty comfortable.


----------

